# UPC Phone & Broadband TV with Sky



## irishmoss (27 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know if I will have any issues with getting a phone & broadband with UPC and leaving my sky TV as it is? I'm just wondering if it will cause any interference problems?
I don't think it should myself but woulf like other peoples opinion
Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Aug 2010)

No. 

The only interference you'd get would be if you have poor cables.


----------



## runner (27 Aug 2010)

Slightly hijacking the thread, but didnt want to start another one!
Was just looking at the UPC combined bundle which includes phone, broadband, digital TV and add on of sky sports. This is a lot cheaper than my existing combo of eircom and sky. Are there still service and quality issues regarding UPC out there now. Im wired for the new UPC digital cabling as of a month ago, and im in Clonskeagh. Any one transferred to them recently? Any problems?


----------



## Deas (27 Aug 2010)

I have the UPC bundle and I have had no issues.  Much cheaper too.


----------



## Asbo25 (27 Aug 2010)

If you can live with how crap the UPC digital TV service is fair play to you. 
I have 5MB BB with UPC and Sky + for the Telly. IT works out at about 50 a month all in. It's worth it.. UPC BB is superb, but their TV service does not match the quality of their BB offering.


----------



## droileen (30 Aug 2010)

UPC used to have terrible customer service problems when they were previously NTL


----------



## Frank (31 Aug 2010)

I have the 3 bundle BB phone and TV with UPC.

I rang them today to change my tv package.

This was done in about 3 mins and took effect within about 20

This screwed up channels on me.

After a restart of the box I rand them back later on.
Took 3 minutes to get on to someone from tech and advised me what to do. Waited on the lone till I was sorted.

Since I got them in 3 years ago no problems and my BB speed is now 5 times what I started with.

No association just honeslty a happy customer.


----------



## brigadear (3 Sep 2010)

I have been with UPC/NTL for last 5 years or so. When I lived in Dublin I had no issue with the broadband, but the Digital was always going down for upgrades and maintaince as they call it, was without it for 3 days on one occasion. Have seen moved to Navan, and not here that long, Broadband was done for last day and half, but generally has been good, no issue with the TV so far apart from the fact they we get less channels than when in Dublin, in particular the music channels, where you only get 2 channels!!!, I will more than likely move to sky for the digital but will stick with the BB for the moment. As for their customer service, extremly poor, one of the worst, but at least I can undertand them which is a plus I guess!!


----------



## Arabella (3 Sep 2010)

Have just gone with one of UPC's packages. Before just NTL and Eircom. This new deal gives us 15 megs, a few extra stations, the football one - to keep himself quiet and big savings on calls. Possibly saving about €25 - €30 per month. About €300 per annum. YEAH.


----------



## kellyj (12 Sep 2010)

*Based in Limerick area - thinking about switching to UPC*

Feedback on this thread generally positive on UPC, albeit with some doubts on the TV end of things. I'm based in Limerick. Currently forking out €48 to Sky for their Sky (Sky+ plus with multiroom) 'Family Pack' & €52 to Vodafone for phone & broadband (max available 4mb download!). 
The €85 pack (€90 with multiroom) pack with UPC looks very tempting. Has all the channels we need (plus additional sports channels for yours truly) with 30mb broadband & no limits on phone usage (international calls to all destinations we need included). An added bounus is that HD TV is also included (have a HD ready TV).
All told then it would appear making the decision to move would appear to be a no brainer. Is it???


----------



## browtal (12 Sep 2010)

A friend of mine changed over to UPC and she thinks the TV reception is not as good. The picture is not as clear. Anybody experience this? I am thinking of changing, their rates are v good. Browtal


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

I have used both UPC and Sky over the last few years and have been much happier with UPC.  I had tv, phone and broadband installed about 6 weeks ago.  When the installation guys arrived I asked them not to bother installing the phone, they said no problem, turned out they had not told UPC that it was cancelled so I was charged.  Called up UPC and queried bill, all apologies made and charges refunded straight away, no problem.  I have now cancelled the tv service (i'm being forced to move out of my house) and will incur a €100 cancellation fee (which in fairness isn't UPC's fault) but I think this is a lot better than the charges sky tried to saddle me with when I cancelled my contract with them, they wanted payment for all the remaining months on the contract (which in current climate, people losing jobs everyday is very unrealistic).  UPC just seem to be a bit more job loss friendly.  

UPC's broadband is very good (i have a 15mb connection) but lately they seem to be messing with torrent and streaming sites so just bear that in mind if it is something you use.


----------



## irishmoss (15 Sep 2010)

Just to update I went with UPC for Phone & Broadand, installation in two weeks now.  People can't get through to me on the phone ( it doesn't ring) or I'm on a call and line goes dead. Broadband drops signal regularly. Was away for a few days so only managed to call customer support to be told it will take 2/3 weeks to fix problem which is an area problem. Cooling off period of 7 days has lapsed so I will pay a penalty if I break the contract.
I don't think I should have to wait 2/3 weeks for a full service but theres nothing I can do now. I'm disgusted and sorry I went with them.
Thank God I kept Sky
So not a happy customer here!


----------



## pixiebean22 (16 Sep 2010)

Irishmoss I would assume that if you're not getting the service you're paying for and there is a significant wait you will not have to pay for this period.

I had UPC about 2 years ago (and have it again in my current house) and when i had it installed there was problems for a couple of weeks, this was when they had only just rolled out DVR etc so collectively I was without proper service for about a month, I received a credit for that entire month eventhough intermittently I had service for days at a time.

I had similar issues with Sky and when I asked for a credit on my account the person on the phone practically laughed at me and said "sure how are we supposed to make money that way", needless to say I switched back to UPC pretty soon after that.


----------



## venice (13 Dec 2010)

I have UPC for TV, Broadband and phone. I want to drop the TV part and go back to sky. Can anyone tell me how much is 5mb approx broadband and phone only. The website is a bit confusing? Thanks.


----------



## ripsaw (14 Dec 2010)

Venice 
they don't give discounts for bundled services as far as I am aware- so just deduct the amount you are paying now for their TV service. if you want to compare all of their services in a table uchoose.ie have a broadband comparison.


----------



## venice (14 Dec 2010)

Thanks ripsaw but the part I am confused about is when I select "made to measure" and select 8meg and phone it say 31 euro in total which sounds right when i subtract TV and then when i proceed to checkout  it states in small letters that "A Fibre Power Broadband standalone charge of €7.75 applies when not taking TV".
Am i missing something


----------



## ripsaw (14 Dec 2010)

okay so there is no discount for bundling but there is a penalty for not taking their TV- nice. Mind me asking - are you dropping their TV because of their box/menu? Are you using their HD box?


----------



## venice (14 Dec 2010)

To be honest I can’t fault UPC broadband or phone however I hate there TV service. The menu is crap, the signal is often too week to give me certain stations and every few weeks I need to rescan for channels. The reason I am not calling there helpdesk is I have had dealings with them before and they broke my heart. I had to take time off work to let them in only for them not to show etc.

Being previously a Sky customer I much prefer there service, there menu, quality of picture and customer service. I still have there box connected to the TV so I will either use that as I can get about 100 free channels and go freeview for the Irish channels or I may renew my subscription which works out about the same price as UPC.. either way UPC TV has to go…


----------



## Hillsalt (14 Dec 2010)

Another happy UPC customer here. I have the TV/phone/BB package. 

Please note that phone calls are not cheap and I very rarely use the landline but it is handy to have most especially for receiving calls. 

Their customer service is not great but I haven't had reason to call them in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## venice (28 Dec 2010)

Does anyone have broadband and phone with UPC only, and no TV package. If so what is the cost? The UPC website in a bit confusing. Thanks.


----------



## venice (20 Jan 2011)

I rang them today and there is a stand alone charge if you only have broadband and phone but no TV of about €8.. a bit unfair i think


----------

